# [BSL] Reactions to the 134th Derby - Louisville Courier-Journal



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080510/OPINION02/805100428&cid=1211952129&ei=EacnSN2BIouM8QT5v8yAAw&usg=AFrqEzeqouOYNEvKl3u-2cdQXjHdcx32MQ">Reactions to the 134th Derby</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Louisville Courier-Journal, KY -</font> <nobr>May 10, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>We believe people who engage in <b>dog</b> fighting should be punished. We shake our heads in disgust when people make their chickens fight. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

